# 7mm Copper Nib Assemblies (closed)



## alamocdc (Mar 14, 2006)

A little over a month ago I posted a query about those who might be interested in 7mm copper nib assemblies for making Parker refill (8mm) casing pens. Based on input I received to that querie I asked Ernie at BeartoothWoods to try and order some. He needed to place the order prior to me getting all of the results in and ordered 100 each in bright and satin. 

To save Ernie any trouble (these aren't normal purchases and have no place on his web site) I bought the lot and agreed to handle the distribution. I have 75 in satin copper available at $0.60 each plus shipping and Paypal fees.






I will be able to order these in the future, but they will cost a little more (~$1.00 each). I don't know exactly how much just yet. I got these through Ernie, but he asked me if I'd take the con and order these direct from now on. It takes a while to get them (about a month), so I'll be preordering next time I do this so we can make it worth our while. To help keep the price down I'll probably need to order in lots of 500. Anyway, that's for next time... if there is one.

To reiterate, I ordered these so that I (and others) can make Parker refill style casing pens using a 7mm nib assembly (Slimline) w/o wasting an entire Slimline kit just to use the nib. With this batch we are saving over 2/3 the cost of a copper SL kit. Again, this is only for the nibs as pictured above. The end will have to be drilled out to allow the Parker refill to extend through it, but this has been done successfully without damaging the plating. The availablity is listed below. If you want any, either email me, or post here and I'll contact you with the charges, etc.

Circled in red is the piece I'm speaking of to show the size relationship between the 7mm nib assembly and .30 cal casing. I've used 8mm, but the case neck has to be expanded to get it to fit right and this has had mixed results (crimps in the neck and shoulder of the case being the major problem).





Satin Copper available - 0 
Lyle - 25
Gerry - 20
Paul - 10
Don - 20


----------



## lwalden (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll take 25- let me know total including shipping/paypal fees...


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 14, 2006)

You got it, Lyle. Email sent.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 14, 2006)

I am correct in assuming that these are the same size as a slimline nib?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 14, 2006)

Gerry, that is correct, they are in fact slimline nib assemblies.


----------



## PenPauli (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, which kit are you using.  Are you just using the parker refil with a slimline kit, does that work or am I just missing something.  (Maybe a cigar kit with slimline bushing with the 30 cal?  Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## gerryr (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll take 20 of the satin.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 14, 2006)

Gerry, email sent.

Paul, a slimline will not take a Parker refill that I'm aware of and I know of no modification to allow that. These separate nib assemblies would be unnecessary were that the case. These are so you can use something like a Perfect Fit, or 8mm Designer/Euro (both Parker refill kits) and use the smaller 7mm nib assembly so that it better matches up to the .30 cal casing.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Mar 15, 2006)

If you have any bright left, I will take whatever is left.  I may be interested in satin, too.  But am not sure, yet.  I'll have a decision by the time I hear back from you...I hope 

Bill

EDIT: Upon re-reading...I think I misunderstood - you only have satin, is that correct?

Hmmm...has anyone used satin with bullet pens?

Sorry!
Bill


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry, Bill, I only have satin available and yes, I have created one in satin copper so far. I like it so I decided to order the satin as well. Here is an example. 


<br />This one used the stock 8mm nib assembly and required the casing neck to be "stretched" for fit.


----------



## PenPauli (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi I'll take 10 satin if you have any left.  Please let me know the total with shipping. 


Thanks 
Paul


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 15, 2006)

You got 'em, Paul, email sent.

Only 20 left, folks.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## jlindholm70 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll take 10.  Email to follow shortly.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, Jay, but Don asked for the last of them yesterday and I forgot to update the post. When I get some more I'll put them up. I've been told that the price has gone up, but they're still less than the price of a whole kit.


----------

